# Esquematico emisor/receptor rf para bombilla 220V



## nando1903 (May 27, 2009)

Hola, lo que me interesaría es un esquematico lo mas simple posible para a través de un relé que esté conectado a la bombilla con un circuito receptor de rf muy simple y a traves de un mando emisor pueda encender o apagar dicha bombilla... el radio de operación sería de unos 6 u 8 metros sin ningun tipo de obstaculo. Aqui pongo una imagen con un boceto de lo que me gustaría... el voltaje del mando del emisor puede ser cualquiera, siempre y cuando la batería no supere los 9V que son las mas grandes que consideraría...Gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

usa el buscador del foro, hay varios radiocontroles sencillos.


----------



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

Nose habra timbres inalambricos en tu Pais, los mas economicos desarmalo y acopla a tu esquema...
y yas ta... hazlo la prueba.

saludos...


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

es verdad! del transistor de parlante sacas un pulso parqa activar el interruptor! 

saiwor se nos viene con fuerza! jaja mejor asi!


----------



## nando1903 (May 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> es verdad! del transistor de parlante sacas un pulso parqa activar el interruptor!
> 
> saiwor se nos viene con fuerza! jaja mejor asi!




gracias por la idea... pero los timbres esos,¿el modo de funcionamiento no es que cuando pulsas suena y cuando sueltas deja de sonar? a mi eso no me interesaria porque lo que quiero es que cuando pulse se encienda la luz y al soltar siga encendida y cuando vuelva a pulsar se apague...

alexus , ¿como saco el pulso del transistor al que te refieres?


----------



## nando1903 (May 28, 2009)

bueno he estado mirando y empapandome una multitud de circuitos del foro para realizar emisor-receptor... pero en todos ellos la señal de exitacion del relé procede de una tensión pequeña (5, 6, 9V) y lo que yo ando buscando es que con la misma tension de la red electrica (220V, 50Hz) active el relé y cuando se active éste se encienda una bombilla...a parte todos los circuitos que he visto son bastante robustos y tambien busco algo que no supere los 25cm^2... gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

no quieres que vaya a tu casa y lo construya? jajajaja (broma)

1º, no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos, edita el anterior.

2º, yo te dije, *de ahi sacas un pulso para activar el transis**tor*

sabes usar flip-flops?

3º, rele de 220v? 

ya es contactor!    

los timbres van a 220v! tenes que poner un transformadorcito para lo demas.


----------



## nando1903 (May 29, 2009)

ok gracias alexus... lo de los flip-flops no se como va...pero si me pongo seguro que lo sabria..jajaja estoy liado con los examenes y no puedo ahora, pero creo que comprare algun timbre de esos baratos y probaré a ver que tal...


----------



## unleased! (Ene 7, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> 3º, rele de 220v?
> 
> ya es contactor!


nop, los contactores se usan para manejos de potencias grandes, superiores a los 5KW, mientras que los relés se usan para cargas pequeñas. 

No tiene nada que ver con la tensión de trabajo de la bobina o la tensión máxima que soporten los contactos metálicos.


----------

